# Akorn Jr cook today



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a small cook on new Akorn Jr today. I smoked a butt ,a fattie and a meatloaf fattie style. Love this little cooker.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Plated meatloaf suppa!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i can smell it!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm not a big meatloaf fan, think it has to do with my mom's not being so great when I was kid. However, that one looks damn good.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, that looks really good, please pass the butter-n-Tabasco.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did your Akorn Jr, and what did it cost? I was considering a BGE Mini.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Buckyt said:


> Where did your Akorn Jr, and what did it cost? I was considering a BGE Mini.


Got it at Walmart for $146.00.


----------

